# Forum About Russia Society  в котором часу рассвет?

## sperk

Похоже, что в два часа ночи! Где это можно происходит?
Спасибо 
 Он вышел, чтобы взглянуть на больную. В комнатах было уже совсем светло, и в зале на стене и на полу дрожал слабый солнечный свет, проникший сюда сквозь утренний туман. Дверь в комнату Лизы была отворена, и сама она сидела в кресле около постели, в капоте, окутанная в шаль, непричесанная. Шторы на окнах были опущены. 
    - Как вы себя чувствуете? - спросил Королев. 
    - Благодарю вас. 
    Он потрогал пульс, потом поправил ей волосы, упавшие на лоб. 
    - Вы не спите, - сказал он. - На дворе прекрасная погода, весна, поют соловьи, а вы сидите в потемках и о чем-то думаете. 
    Она слушала и глядела ему в лицо; глаза у нее были грустные, умные, и было видно, что она хочет что-то сказать ему. 
    - Часто это с вами бывает? - спросил он. 
    Она пошевелила губами и ответила: 
    - Часто. Мне почти каждую ночь тяжело. 
    В это время на дворе сторожа начали бить два часа. Послышалось "дер... дер...", и она вздрогнула. 
    - Вас беспокоят эти стуки? - спросил он.

----------


## Ramil

::  В полярных областях летом. 
Есть районы, где солнце летом не заходит вообще (а зимой, соответственно, не показывается из-за горизонта). В принципе, это может происходить и в Питере. В начале-середине июня в 2 часа ночи там может быть уже светло. 
Правда я думаю, что это банальный авторский ляп.

----------


## Оля

> Где это [s:278ozaoe]можно происходит[/s:278ozaoe] может происходить?

  

> В принципе, это может происходить и в Питере. В начале-середине июня в 2 часа ночи там может быть уже светло.

 Очередной питерский миф. Не бывает там светло в два часа ночи. Как и полностью белых ночей не бывает. Ни в июне, ни в январе. В два часа ночи в июне как раз можно наконец-то уснуть.

----------


## Ramil

Тогда в Мурманске или в Архангельске. Северодвинск на ум еще приходит. Или Норильск.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Согласно Чехову (это ведь отрывок из его рассаказа "Случай из практики") все это происходит возле Москвы. 

> Нужно было проехать от Москвы две станции и потом на лошадях версты четыре

 Ну а по современным размерам Москвы, так и вообще внутри МКАДа, ну в крайнем случае третьего транспортного кольца   ::  . Рассказ был написан в 1898, в ту пору время измерялось не с помощью синхронизации c сервером time.windows.com, а с помощью солнца: Солнце высоко - 12 часов дня, Солнца нет - 12 часов ночи. Но вскоре работодатели решили заставить своих работников приходить на работу вовремя не только в солнечные дни, но и в пасмурные, и стали продвигать идею измерения времени с помощью синхронизации с сервером time.windows.com. Начали они с изобретения электричества, но потом решили сэкономить на изобретенном электричестве и придумали летнее время. В результате экономии электричества сегодняшнее время отличается от Чеховского на 2 часа. т.е. сегодня все действие происходило бы не в 2, а 4 часа утра, когда летом и в Москве уже светает.

----------


## translationsnmru

> ...сегодняшнее время отличается от Чеховского на 2 часа. т.е. сегодня все действие происходило бы не в 2, а 4 часа утра, когда летом и в Москве уже светает.

 +1. Сразу же об этом подумал.
PS. Если точнее, то разница  в два с половиной часа. По-моему.

----------

